# First Post and just started IVF today



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have spent a few months looking at posts on this site and now have finally decided to join hoping to get some support and advice from others in the same position. My husband and I have been trying for a baby for almost three years, and today I started the Menopur injections. We will be having ICSI, as we have male infertility factor. I am nervous about the whole process, especially at the moment as my head is full of information from the nurse today about doing the injections!I have another scan on Monday next week; I am sure by then it will all be second nature! I am finding it difficult to find the balance between being positive about IVF working and being realistic also- I am 40, so the stats and success rates are not that high..but I am thankful for the opportunity to have IVF and welcome any advice from anyone.


----------



## Sazzmataz (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Lucky100,
I'm a newbie here too! waiting to have bloods & scan on day 2/3 which should be the end of this week!  to see if yes or no to commence this month! Where are you cycling at? I'm going to Newlife in Epsom. 
I know i ovulate regulary but a lap done in Dec 2011 showed I had blocked tubes caused by post partum infection from when I had my daughter many years ago, sadly I lost her due to complications during her birth :-(  
I've never conceived since & now i know why, so its now the start of the journey with Ivf! I'm aware due to my age the egg quality situation but i'm keeping positive & believing that wishes do come true!   I'm feeling very nervous/scared & generally need to chill the hell down! have been doing reflexology & looking to try accupuncture! I'll give anything a go if it helps  Have you tried any complimentary therapies etc?
How are you finding the drugs so far? It'd be good to chat to another 40's  cycling at the same time.
Keeping positive & sending lotsa good luck vibes


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Lucky100!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I know when you have these appointments there is a lot of information to take in, if you have any questions at all just ask on the forums, there isn´t much that we haven´t come across! I was very lucky with the injections, I have a needle phobia so my husband stabbed me while I looked at the tv to take my mind off it! He had fertility treatment with his ex, so he was already an expert! As far as the thoughts are concerned, it is good to think positively (that was the one thing my clinic said I could do to improve my chances when I asked!) but there is always the downside of wanting to protect yourself emotionally from a negative result. The only thing I can suggest is to keep yourself busy, keep your mind on other things. I did think about things too much on my first treatment and ended up having a panic attack at work, something I have never had before, or since. For subsequent treatments I read, studied, watched films, did cross stitch, played computer games, even tried and failed to learn the piano, anything to take my mind off what was going on inside.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

TTC over 40 ~ CLICK HERE There are many many success stories from ladies over 40, they even have a "sticky" thread at the top full of them to give us "oldies" hope!

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!            

Sue


----------



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi sazzmatazz and Sue
Thanks for your posts! I started taking the menopur injections on Tuesday, which was my first proper appointment with the clinic. Had a very nice nurse show me the ropes! Yesterday I did it myself and was a bit fingers and thumbs as I am on 6 vials of menopur, so it takes me a while to get it all in the syringe! So far I am only experiencing mild period pain, so I think that is normal, but I go back on Monday for another scan and to see if they need to change my dosage. I did acupuncture for a year before I started ivf, but haven't got plans to do it again, but I might look into it as I see from these boards that many other ladies recommend it around the time of egg collection and transfer. Sue, your comments about keeping my mind off it were great, I work full time so at least my mind is occupied for a large part of the day! Tv will sort out most of my evenings..! 
Sazzmatazz, I am so sorry for the loss of your daughter. Here's hoping for a positive outcome for you. Wishing you the very best of luck. My consultant told me that at the end of the day, the embryo either takes or not: there is little you can do to affect the outcome. I think he was trying to be reassuring but of course we all want to do the best we can to give ourselves the best chance!


----------



## Sazzmataz (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Lucky100  

I'm so new to this forum i didn't know how to check for replies! 

Thankyou for your kind words 
Anyway, how are you getting on with the menopur? Have they kept it at 450? 
Had my bloods/scans & I too was prescribed 450 & was a little worried about it being a high dose but my fsh came back at just under 11. Felt ill & very stressed last wkend to start so starting next cycle! so i've now started accupuncture, do more yoga & hoping to de-stress! It was my daughter's anniversary Sunday & it all felt a bit too much so this month i'm going to look after myself as much as pos 
just started on royal jelly & bee pollen as heard it's very good to help egg quality.

Hope everything going well & you're coping with the injections?  Don't know how i'll manage that bit!!! 

Sazz


----------



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi SAzz,
Good to hear from you. Seems like a good idea to start next month, especially as it is an emotional time for you right now. I do think that you have to be in a stress free state of mind (if such a thing is possible). I have been for three scans now, and have another one tomorrow. They think I will be ready for egg collection on Monday next week! It all seems to have happened so fast but I think that is because  I am on what they call a short protocol (antagonist). The injections have been really fine, had a few symptoms like period pains and itchy stomach, but that was mainly when I added a second injection of cetrotide (which is the one to stop you ovulating before they have chance to collect the eggs). I have been thinking of having acupuncture before and after EC  and ET so need to look into it today really if I get chance at work. Maybe I should also look into the royal jelly thing, although maybe I have left it too late in the process? I have started to think that I haven't done enough additional things, I take a pregnacare supplement and drink no alcohol or caffeine, but when you read some of these posts, other people seem to try so many other things as well!    
I will let you know how I get on! It's good to have a friend on the site! 
Have a stress free few days!
lucky100


----------



## Sazzmataz (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Lucky 100,

Hope everything still going well  Sounds like you're on the protocol they're putting me on. I'm to start on menopur 450 then also cetrotide. I'm a little worried about going straight onto the high dose as i had PCO in my early 30's although not apparent now & I do ovulate each month.  Did u keep at the 450 level or did they change it? It does move along so quickly doesnt it & are you going for ec Monday? Does it feel uncomfortable now you're getting close to ec? 

I did another accupuncture session yesterday & i felt like i'd been sedated, so i guess i was relaxed   I plan to have the pre & post transfer accupuncture as hear a lot of peeps recommend it.
I take quite a few supplements but thats mainly because i was very ill earlier this year with blood poisoning & i've just added some advised preconceptual ones, i av to take 5mg of folic acid also. I'm a bit more neurotic than the average person i reckon because of losing my daughter Poppy the way i did.

As for the royal jelly, it cant hurt to take now, it's full of B vits. i've got Queen Bea fresh & just some honey with royal jelly in from waitrose which i put with ginger & lime & makes a yummy drink.  Bee pollen & propolis are supposed to be good too. I only use these in small amounts as i'm asthmatic altho not too badly so & i do get allergies, i was advised against using these products because of this but i've always eaten honey & havn't had a problem so far, so i thought what the heck, every one seems to speak so positive about bee products. If your feeling cautious at this stage then just carry on with what you're doing.

I too was worried I hadnt done enough but the reality is we just do what we can & the rest is out of our hands, keeping fingers crossed, hoping & believing in dreams coming true   

Have a good Saturday & enjoy the sun 

Sazz


----------



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi SAzz,
I feel ok on the menopur Generally but the last 2 days of it I have felt a bit sick, and mega tired! My last dose was yesterday, and tonight I have to take the final trigger drug, ready for EC on Monday! 
When do you start the menopur? They kept me at the same level for the whole 10 days, and I have not had any bloating at all, although on the first few days I did get period type pains which was sorted out with paracetamol.
I also found a good acupuncturist who could fit me in today as she had a cancellation, so I will try to see her again before and after ET. I also bought some brazil nuts as I read a few posts on here that said selenium was good for the ET, so thought I would give it a go!
Hope you have had a relaxing day!   (for some reason the smiley icons don't seem to work on the iPad?!) 
Let me know how you are getting on!
Lucky100 xx


----------



## Sazzmataz (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Lucky100 

Good luck for tomorrow's EC!     The short protocol is very quick it seems! So you were on Menopur 450 the whole time, did you get the drugs from your clinic or out source with a private prescription? 600 worked out at £170 at the clinic i'm at, Asda works out a lot cheaper, but you have to give them a days notice. Every little saving helps & go towards acupuncture treatments. When i start in a few weeks i'm going to insist on a private prescription,altho i've already got 3 lots of 600 sitting in the bottom of my fridge waiting!

I've heard brazil nuts are supposed to be really good too, but I can't have them as had a bit of a sensitivity earlier this year when i made my own nut butter using brazil nuts, hazelnuts etc altho i'm fine with almonds & have an addiction to peanut butter 

Sending you lotsa good luck vibes & positive energy for tomorrow   

Sazz


----------



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Sazz,
thanks for your message  The EC went well, very sore last night but a bit better today. They collected 11 eggs, and they called this morning to say that 6 have fertilised. they will call me every day to keep me posted, but are hoping for ET on Saturday.
I got my drugs through the clinic as this is an NHS funded cycle.
have you had your bloods and scan done now- how are you getting on?

Lucky 100


----------



## Sazzmataz (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Lucky100  

that's great news Re eggs  & they think a blast transfer? thats brilliant news isnt it.   does it feel like the time has gone quickly?
My bloods & scan results were good, fsh could have been a bit better nearly 11 but i am knocking 43 so cant complain i guess. Dr G was happy with results. I'll be ready to start in 2 weeks time, had Lh surge bang on day 14 so i know exactly when to expect af! & good news from the scan my adeno isnt in a place that would hinder implantation which i was really worried about as apparently that can be a problem with women with adenomyosis.

Hope you're keeping well & relaxed? are you having progesterone injections? i must admit not looking forward to that bit! I know how progesterone affects me! I'm prepared though   
the drugs are soooo expensive so lucky you've managed a NHS cycle. I thought 39 was a cut off point which i think is unfair as every case is individual, but good for you 

Well not long till your ET! Are you working or taking time off? I plan to work till Ec then take the following 2 weeks off to chill at home & sew & concentrate on my latest design project to keep me occupied. I feel like i'm ready this time unlike major stress panic last month!  

let me know how you're getting on & sending you lotsa good luck vibes for tomoz   

Sazz


----------



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi SAzz, 
Good to hear from you! Yes, they are hoping for a blast transfer tomorrow, just waiting for them to confirm all the details this morning. The time has gone really quick this week, and yesterday was the first day that I didn't really have much stomach pain after the EC so im so glad that I was signed off for a week, as I couldn't even get my trousers done up thanks to my bloated stomach! I have been having progesterone pessaries which I take twice a day. They have not been that nice actually...sore boobs, constipated and a feeling like my stomach is full of rocks. That has eased off a bit in the last day or two so maybe im getting used to them now.
You are right about the cut off point but my trust made some mistakes in our case which delayed us starting so they had to agree to treat me. I actually was supposed to have 2 funded cycles but they have told me it will only be one, but we may fight that as well if we need to (hopefully we won't  )

I have had this week off work and in hindsight I am so glad because I have  been sore and uncomfortable. I also have 2 days off next week, so that gives me sun, mon and tues to veg on the sofa and hope they implant!

So, wow, 2 weeks for you! You are on a countdown now  you will be starting just as I get my result...yikes!
You sound like you are ready which is fantastic.  I bought the zita west ivf relaxation cd from iTunes the other day, have you got that? I actually quite like it, and anything that advocates lying down with your eyes shut for half an hour is no hardship 

Also, have you joined the sep/oct cycles thread for the over 40s on this site? I did and there are quite a few other ladies at a similar stage to us, so hopefully you can find it and ask to join!

Thanks for your wishes, I will post after the ET 

Lucky100


----------



## Sazzmataz (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Lucky,

Sorry to hear you feel so sore & uncomfortable but good to hear everything is going so positive for you apart from the bloatedness & pain that is! 
I had a laparascopy end of Dec last year & i was SOOO bloated afterwards i looked 7 months pregnant!! hhhmmmnnn... sounds similiar!! oh well i'll be living in my comfy yoga trousers looks like 
At least the progesterone isnt injections on a plus point! 
I remember being pregnant & having headaches & constipation to the point i was living off lactulose! 
I'm more up on nutrition now & quinoa is a great thing to help with this as well as ground linseeds & high fibre veg like butternut squash i find works 

Thanks for the Recommendation of the Zita West CD, think i'll get that thankyou  I'll look forward to that with my herbal eye mask/pillow on  

Its good to talk to people going through the same situation & advice etc... Glad i've already told work i'll be wanting time off from what you say.
I'll take a look at the 40's site thanks for the tip. 

Good luck again for tomoz & chat soon

Sazz


----------



## Sazzmataz (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Lucky

Big Congratulations on your BFP  & good luck for your scan 

Well I've now done 8 days of menopur at 300 & have a scan today to see if ready & if so will do trigger shot tonight with a Thursday EC! It's all suddenly gone so quick!
Feeling a bit anxious as I have only the right ovary accessible & so far only 2 larger pos 3 follies with a few smaller 1's... We'll just have to see & fingers crossed they'll get some eggs 

How are you finding the pregnancy? Hope you're keeping well? It's so lovely to hear a positive outcome. 

I've been on a couple of threads, but havn't done the current cycle so far as I kinda feel a little anxious & negative, I pop on different one's to have a look & research & chat here & there, & a few PM's which i kinda prefer.
It is rather an emotional rollercoaster time, trying to chill etc & continue with the acupuncture  Did you do the acupuncture for ET?

Take care & enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Sazzmataz!

If everyone who felt anxious & negative didn´t post in the cycle buddies section, then we wouldn´t have anyone there!!!  Believe me, everyone is going through exactly the same thing, there will be some feeling more positive than others, and it can vary from day to day, one day you are up, the next you are down.  That is the great thing about the cycle buddies section, they understand what you are going through and will try to help you think a bit more positively, or just give you a cyberhug if you need it. 

Sue


----------



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi SAzz, good to hear from you!
I know what you mean about it all going so fast, I felt the same! Massive good luck for your egg collection, let me know how it goes. Keep positive! 
Yes, I had one acupuncture before EC and one after ET, I also downloaded the zita west relaxation cd and listened to that everyday.
Good luck again and I will be thinking of you x x 

Lucky100


----------

